

Five Lessons from the California Code Rush - palewire
http://www.californiacivicdata.org/2015/03/11/code-rush-recap/

======
palewire
We brought buggy code, dozens of open tickets and a motherlode of Cali swag to
NICAR 2015. You'll never guess what happened next

